# Sinamics S120 Smart und Active Line Modules



## Holzmichl (19 Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade bei der Auslegung einer neuen Schaltanlage mit S120 CU320-PN.
Es sollen insgesamt 6 Antriebe im Verbund laufen.

Line-Modul wird eine Leistung von 16kW haben.
Rückspeisefähigkeit ist fest gesetzt.
Was ich aber noch nicht so richtig bewerten kann sind die Vor- und Nachteile vom Active Line zum Smart Line Modul.

Die technischen Details, die man aus den Handbüchern lesen kann sind mir bekannt.
Geregelter Zwischenkreis <-> Ungerereglter Zwischenkreis
CosPhi = 1 <-> CosPhi 0,98 
etc.

Aber was bedeutet das in der Praxis?
Angebunden werden 6 Positionier-Achsen unterschiedlicher Ausprägung (4xAsynchron + 2xSynchron)
Blindstrom-Kompensation im Betrieb ist vorhanden und hat massig Reserve.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand auf die Sprünge helfen.

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## zako (20 Mai 2020)

Hallo Michael,

das SLM verhaelt sich (eher) wie eine B6- Bruecke bei positivem Leistungsfluss und beim Rueckspeisen sind die Stroeme eher blockfoermig (Verlaeufe findest Du im Katalog). Ich wuerde aber den extended Smart Mode defaultmaessig aktiviern (da gibt es ein Feature dass im Teillastbereich die Effizienz noch weiter verbessert).

Nun zur ALM, was mir da so spontan einfaellt:
a.) Da hast eben nahezu einen sinusfoermigen Stromverlauf (motorisch und generatorisch)
b.) Die Zwischenkreisspannung bleibt konstant (z.B. 720V), auch wenn das Netz massiv einbricht (ich habe schon mal einen Test gemacht, wo ich per Stelltrafo auf 3AC200V runtergeregelt habe und die ALM hat weiter sauber die Zwischenkreisspannugn gehalten. Das war schon beeindruckend - eine ungeregelte Einspeisung wuerde ja nur die Netzspannung gleichrichten. 
c.) Wenn Du z.B. die Zwischenkreisspannung auf 720V einstellst (obwohl Du nur ein 400V- Netz hast), bekommst Du trotzdem >500V Ausgangsspannung und somit die Motoren leistungsmaessig besser ausnutzen (z.B. Regalbedingeraete, wo man auch mal eine Achshoehe kleiner nehmen kann, somit kleinere Motormodule etc.)
d.) du kannst z.B. Zusatzkapazitaeten (einige Farad) direkt in den Zwischenkreis haengen (bei externer Vorladeschaltung). Das macht man z.B. bei SERVO- Pressen, Querschneidern etc. um netzseitige Leistungsspitzen zu reduzieren.
e.) Wenn Du einen Energiespeicher (Batterie), oder PV, oder ein BHKW in den Zwischenkreis einbindest, kannst Du Dir ein lokales Inselnetz schaffen (z.B. bei Stromausfall). Die ALM hat Blackstartfaehigkeit und erfaellt entsprechende Gridcodes (da gibt es fuer bestimmte Typen entsprechende Zertifikate)
f.) Du kannst eine Blindleistungskompensation machen (da gibt ein Anwendungsbeispiel im SIOS)
g.) Die Anforderungen an den Netzanschlusspunkt (Trafo) sind geringer. Wenn Du nur 16kW hast, dann wird das wohl keine Rolle spielen. Aber wenn ich da an grosse Intralogistikzentren denke, da hat es massiv Vorteile, wenn Du sinusfoermige Stroeme hast (Stichwort Kurzschlussleitung Trafo). 
h.) Parallelschaltbarkeit und Master-/Slavebetrieb auch bei Booksize 
i.) Wenn man z.B. eine schnelldrehende Spindel beschleunigen will: Da stellt man z.B. (abhaengig vom Motortyp) die Zwischenkreispannung auf 720V und die kinetische Pufferung der Achse auf 640V. Somit kannst Du automatisch die Spindel bei hohen Drehzahlen mit Konstantleistung beschleunigen, statt mit Konstantmoment. Das erlaubt Downsizing.
j.) Verhalten auch bei totalen Netzausfall: Man erkennt diesen schneller und kann entsprechend Notrueckzugsbewegungen frueher ausfuehren (mit Control Supply Module), bei entsprechend hoeherer Zwischenkreisenergie

Vielleicht fallen ja noch ein paar Leute weiter Punkte ein.

Viele Gruesse
  Zako


----------



## Holzmichl (20 Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank Zako für die tolle Antwort.

Die Preise für die Komponenten hab ich mir von unserem Großhändler schon mal geben lassen, das liegt eigentlich nicht so weit auseinander.
Ich muss dann mal für mich mal abwägen, was das beim aktuellen Fall für echte Vorteile bringt.
Ich kann in diesem Fall davon ausgehen, dass im Betrieb der Anlage kein Strom über den Hauptschalter rückwärts fließt, sondern im Schrank verbraucht wird.

Vom BigS-Support kam beim letzten Einsatz vom SLM der Einwand, dass dieses im Leerlauf massiv Blindstrom verursacht. Ein CosPhi von 0,7-0,8 war hier im Gespräch...
Daher habe ich hier die Empfehlung umgesetzt der Einspeisung mit Zeitverzögerung die Freigabe zu nehmen, wenn kein Motor bestromt werden muss.
Das war auch der Punkt, an dem ich angefangen habe über ALM nachzudenken.
Hast Du hierzu auch Erfahrungen?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Glasesba (20 Mai 2020)

Ich empfehle dir diese Dokumentation:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/83180185

Auf Seite 112 ist eine Gegenüberstellung der verschiedenen Einspeisungen. Auf den Seiten davor werden die verschiedenen Einspeisetypen im Detail erklärt.


----------



## Glasesba (20 Mai 2020)

Vergiss beim Preisvergleich nicht dass zu einem Active Line Modul immer ein Active Interface Modul gehört. Beim Smart Line brauchst du nur eine Netzdrossel.


----------



## Holzmichl (20 Mai 2020)

Danke für das Dokument, kannte ich noch nicht.

Der Preisvergleich war mit Active Line Module, Active Interface Modul und optional Voltage Sensing Module
im Gegensatz zum Smart Line Module mit Netzdrossel und Netzfilter.
Mit unseren üblichen Konditionen war die Differenz ein mittlerer dreistelliger Betrag.


----------



## Glasesba (21 Mai 2020)

Wir verwenden bei uns auch nur noch Active-Line Einspeisungen. Einerseits wegen den deutlich geringeren Netzrückwirkungen, andererseits kann man die Zwischenkreisspannung definiert einstellen und an die vom Motor benötigte Spannung anpassen.


----------



## sps94 (6 Mai 2022)

Guten Abend,

Frage an zako: kamm mn ein ALM auch dauerhaft an 200V betreiben ohne dass es Fehler gibt?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------

